# dbol only cycle



## illinios (Sep 4, 2005)

i have a friend who is only doing dbol.  how much should he take and for how long.  i told him that its not going to do shit but he is doing it anyway.  what results will he get.


----------



## Cannons (Sep 4, 2005)

If he does it right he'll get good results.  What kind of experience does he have?  35mg ed for 4 weeks, with a good diet, 1.5-2g protien per lb of bodyweight.  Make sure you have anti-e's, nolvadex on hand in case of gyno.  If you have an aromatase inhibitor, like arimidex, femara, or aromasin, take during cycle at the low doses (adex .25 ed, femara 1.5 eod, aromasin 12.5 eod).  Take nolvadex the day after last tabs are taken for 3-4 weeks, start with 40mg per day 1st week, 30mg per day second week, 20mg third, 20mg fourth if you go four weeks.  He'll lose water at the end, but if all is well he could keep 15lbs of it.  Probably ends up to 6-8lbs of muscle gained.  I've done something similar, my first cycle and gained about 30lbs, kept about 15-20 after it was all said and done (not all muscle).  I probably gained 10lbs of muscle.  Try to persuade him into not doing it though, its not the greatest idea.


----------



## imdaman1 (Sep 4, 2005)

Cannons said:
			
		

> If he does it right he'll get good results.  What kind of experience does he have?  35mg ed for 4 weeks, with a good diet, 1.5-2g protien per lb of bodyweight.  Make sure you have anti-e's, nolvadex on hand in case of gyno.  If you have an aromatase inhibitor, like arimidex, femara, or aromasin, take during cycle at the low doses (adex .25 ed, femara 1.5 eod, aromasin 12.5 eod).  Take nolvadex the day after last tabs are taken for 3-4 weeks, start with 40mg per day 1st week, 30mg per day second week, 20mg third, 20mg fourth if you go four weeks.  He'll lose water at the end, but if all is well he could keep 15lbs of it.  Probably ends up to 6-8lbs of muscle gained.  I've done something similar, my first cycle and gained about 30lbs, kept about 15-20 after it was all said and done (not all muscle).  I probably gained 10lbs of muscle.  Try to persuade him into not doing it though, its not the greatest idea.



Absolutely dead-on Cannons. Great advice!!  You've definitely dipped your hands into the "juice jar" a few times!  lol


----------



## illinios (Sep 4, 2005)

Cannons said:
			
		

> If he does it right he'll get good results.  What kind of experience does he have?  35mg ed for 4 weeks, with a good diet, 1.5-2g protien per lb of bodyweight.  Make sure you have anti-e's, nolvadex on hand in case of gyno.  If you have an aromatase inhibitor, like arimidex, femara, or aromasin, take during cycle at the low doses (adex .25 ed, femara 1.5 eod, aromasin 12.5 eod).  Take nolvadex the day after last tabs are taken for 3-4 weeks, start with 40mg per day 1st week, 30mg per day second week, 20mg third, 20mg fourth if you go four weeks.  He'll lose water at the end, but if all is well he could keep 15lbs of it.  Probably ends up to 6-8lbs of muscle gained.  I've done something similar, my first cycle and gained about 30lbs, kept about 15-20 after it was all said and done (not all muscle).  I probably gained 10lbs of muscle.  Try to persuade him into not doing it though, its not the greatest idea.



He is a very serious workout freak but doesnt like needles so this is the only substance he will be taking.  Dont u think 35 to 40 mg a day is a little high for a first timer.  He is a skinny guy 5 10    150lbs so do u think gyno will even be a problem.  Also why would he take nolva after his cycle?  He also was concerned about his balls but i told him not to worry about it, should he?


----------



## illinios (Sep 4, 2005)

*one more question*

should he still take the same amount on days he doesnt work out.  He only has 500mg to work with so if anything he will have to go 30mg week one, 20mg week two, 10mg week three and four.  What do u think the results will be.  I already told him not to do it but he wont give it up.  Please i need some input for my boy!


----------



## imdaman1 (Sep 4, 2005)

illinios said:
			
		

> He is a very serious workout freak but doesnt like needles so this is the only substance he will be taking.  Dont u think 35 to 40 mg a day is a little high for a first timer.  He is a skinny guy 5 10    150lbs so do u think gyno will even be a problem.  Also why would he take nolva after his cycle?  He also was concerned about his balls but i told him not to worry about it, should he?



No - because he doesn't have any balls!  
The d's are gonna shut him down so Nolva will be needed to help get him back up and running quicker.  35-40 isn't much for a newbie who wants to get big using dbol only!  Gyno COULD be an issue so tell him to order extra Nolva.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Sep 4, 2005)

at 5'10" and 150lbs, he shouldn't be doing any type of steroid.  he obviously doesn't know how to eat


----------



## TexasCreed (Sep 4, 2005)

and why is it "i have a friend"? we dont discriminate.  too much at least.


----------



## Cannons (Sep 4, 2005)

The more I read about your "friend" the more I see a poster child for a negative story for the media to feed on.  I'm done participating in this thread.  If he doesn't want to listen to logic and reason from experience, then you shouldn't have any part in his fuck up.  I won't either.


----------



## TexasCreed (Sep 4, 2005)

Exactly, these type of people, maybe not you directly bro, but this is what sarge was talking about people giving bad advice and not knowing what to do.


----------



## imdaman1 (Sep 4, 2005)

TexasCreed said:
			
		

> Exactly, these type of people, maybe not you directly bro, but this is what sarge was talking about people giving bad advice and not knowing what to do.



I don't really look at it like that.  We're not telling him to do a dbol-only cycle - just helping him get the most out of it.  I would never recommend doing such a thing and I would disagree with someone who told me that they wanted to do it - but if someone insists, especially if the guy is a good friend, then shouldn't you tell him the best way to do it?


----------



## big o (Sep 4, 2005)

Where's Big Sarge when you need him!


----------



## imdaman1 (Sep 4, 2005)

Ok - before Sarge gets here.....

I agree with what he said about the dumbies giving bad advice.  That crap needs to stop.  
There is a difference here, though.  I don't see anybody giving this guy bad advice.  He has made a bad decision and Im assuming that he is a grown man....so he's entitled to make bad decisions if he wants.
Its not our problem!
Shouldn't we still help the guy get through it as safely and effectively as possible?
Keep in mind that many have had great success with dbol-only.


----------



## smikey211 (Sep 4, 2005)

imdaman1 said:
			
		

> Ok - before Sarge gets here.....
> 
> I agree with what he said about the dumbies giving bad advice.  That crap needs to stop.
> There is a difference here, though.  I don't see anybody giving this guy bad advice.  He has made a bad decision and Im assuming that he is a grown man....so he's entitled to make bad decisions if he wants.
> ...




I think if a guy is about to go and screw up "blind" ... the least you can do after telling him NOT to do is to advise him on the right way to do it...
I mean if you go and do something you shouldn't be doing wrong, then you have really fu***d up.....


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Sep 4, 2005)

I don't think he's looking for advice, rather he's just wondering what will happen to his friend.


----------



## illinios (Sep 5, 2005)

mr.nitrofish said:
			
		

> I don't think he's looking for advice, rather he's just wondering what will happen to his friend.



i am just trying to help out a friend.  i have only done 2 cycles and he asked me for advice and i only get advice from you guys.  i am just going to tell him dbol   30mg first week,   20mg second week,   10mg 3 and 4th week and nolva during cycle.  should i tell him anything about pct?


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Sep 5, 2005)

illinios said:
			
		

> i am just trying to help out a friend.  i have only done 2 cycles and he asked me for advice and i only get advice from you guys.  i am just going to tell him dbol   30mg first week,   20mg second week,   10mg 3 and 4th week and nolva during cycle.  should i tell him anything about pct?



oh my bad. heres an all oral sample that might help.
http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/catsample.htm


----------



## wolfyEVH (Sep 5, 2005)

illinios said:
			
		

> i am just trying to help out a friend.  i have only done 2 cycles and he asked me for advice and i only get advice from you guys.  i am just going to tell him dbol   30mg first week,   20mg second week,   10mg 3 and 4th week and nolva during cycle.  should i tell him anything about pct?



tell him to not do anything.  he's too damn skinny


----------



## DragonRider (Sep 5, 2005)

illinios said:
			
		

> He is a very serious workout freak but doesnt like needles so this is the only substance he will be taking.  Dont u think 35 to 40 mg a day is a little high for a first timer.  He is a skinny guy 5 10    150lbs so do u think gyno will even be a problem.  Also why would he take nolva after his cycle?  He also was concerned about his balls but i told him not to worry about it, should he?



If he is a serious workout freak, he will inject. That is the true test of your seriousness, you get over the fear.

Gyno has nothing to do with the amount, so yes it could be a problem, if he is susceptible to gyno. And, he won't know that until he takes steroids.



			
				illinios said:
			
		

> Also why would he take nolva after his cycle?





			
				illinios said:
			
		

> should i tell him anything about pct?



That is why. PCT



			
				illinios said:
			
		

> He also was concerned about his balls but i told him not to worry about it, should he?



Yes, he should. It is a possibility. Not probable, but possible.


----------



## smikey211 (Sep 5, 2005)

illinios said:
			
		

> i am just trying to help out a friend.  i have only done 2 cycles and he asked me for advice and i only get advice from you guys.  i am just going to tell him dbol   30mg first week,   20mg second week,   10mg 3 and 4th week and nolva during cycle.  should i tell him anything about pct?




dude re read what cannons said.... you got it all backwards.... the d-ball dosage needs to stay consistant.... the nolva dosage during pct is what drops by the weeks......if these guys are ganna give you advice on a cycle they already told you shouldn't be done... the least you can do is pay attention to what they say.....  


cut-n-paste from cannons post....(sry for cutting some out, I think it was just too much for him at one time...lol)

(d-bol) 35mg ed for 4 weeks, with a good diet, 1.5-2g protien per lb of bodyweight. Make sure you have anti-e's, nolvadex on hand in case of gyno. 

Take nolvadex the day after last tabs are taken for 3-4 weeks, start with 40mg per day 1st week, 30mg per day second week, 20mg third, 20mg fourth if you go four weeks.


----------



## DragonRider (Sep 5, 2005)

Cannons said:
			
		

> The more I read about your "friend" the more I see a poster child for a negative story for the media to feed on.  I'm done participating in this thread.  If he doesn't want to listen to logic and reason from experience, then you shouldn't have any part in his fuck up.  I won't either.


Excellent advice Cannons. You advised him. It looks like he won't follow it and you gracefully backed out. That is what I would have done.


----------

